# Need diver tomorrow



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

We're short one diver for tomorrow morning. I'm meeting a couple guys in Orange Beach tomorrow for a couple dives and we need one more. I'll be driving from Mobile to meet them so, any area between here and there is good for me. I know it's last minute but I just found out myself..


----------

